# R32 GTR brakes



## ncrb26dett (Dec 22, 2008)

i know somebody out there is running r32 gtr brakes on something. i need to know if pads from anything else will work with r32 gtr calipers. my car is not a vspec so it has the standard r32 gtr brakes on it.


----------



## billwong (Dec 18, 2008)

its the same calipers as the 300zx.


----------



## RB24SRB24DETT (Jan 9, 2009)

*CALIPERS*

GTR R32 BRAKES ARE NOT THE SAME AS A 300ZX Z32. THE SKYLINE GTS-T CALIPERS ARE THE SAME AS A 300ZX Z32. THE GTR BRAKES ARE MUCH LARGER. LET ME KNOW WHAT MODEL THEY ACTUALLY HAVE AND ILL LET YOU KNOW WHAT WILL WORK


----------

